# Dutch Oven Storage



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*Here is what I do*

I use GSI hard anodized aluminum Dutch Ovens on river trips. Since I do a lot of DO cooking, I have a York Box ( no longer made but NRS has a copy that seems stronger plastic) that my Ovens stay in. Plus room for partner steel coffee pot, partner steel griddles and assorted tools to cook in dutch ovens. I have fabric covers for my Dutch Ovens as well.

If you have cast iron, they will rust if stored wet. I rarely take cast iron on the river. But I have little plywood boxes I got off the internet and I would store them in a dry box on the river.

Do a google search and all sorts of covers will show up.

I have zip up covers for all my dutch ovens and recommend them. Some of them have hard tops and bottoms with fabric sides others are padded top and bottom.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I keep mine wrapped in an old towel and tucked into my drybox. I used to keep it separate in an only kitty little box along with a charcoal starter, tongs, grabber, ove-glove, etc. I got out of that habit when I found I was using the DO for more than just charcoal cooking. You could wrap it in a cloth and stick it in a small drybag as well, just make sure you remove it between trips so the moisture does not sit in it.

The old towel is wearing thin, so I was looking at these, Dutch Oven Case, Outdoor Cookers & Grills, Gsi Outdoors | Campmor, just this morning thinking that would be a better option than finding another old towel.


----------



## desertrat (Aug 20, 2007)

If it's cast iron make sure you oil the inside after every use or it will rust up regardless of where you keep it.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Mine goes in the drybox. Lid first then set the dutch on the lid, then a towel or something to protect the inside of the dutch and start stacking and nesting. 

If you did buy a cast iron not sure what to tell you.


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

I just strap it to the diamondplate next to the drybox. Pad over drybox flops over it.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Mine live in my dry box. Anodized aluminum 12 & 10, nested with thin foam in between to protect them, and both inside a cordura DO case. If they can't go in a dry box, then I like okieboater's "york" box idea. Good protection, easy to secure, easy to carry into camp.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

*dutch storage*

I keep my 10,12, and 14" partner dutches in a custom bag that has storage pockets on the inside of the top. The pockets store all the serving and cooking utensils. Contact me [email protected] if I can help with your needs.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I've cast iron DO's and have never had a problem with rust just keep them well oiled. Wrap it in a towel and dry box it or find a dry bag it will fit in. I've been using a DO bag I got from AAA it just ripped last trip and never kept it dry above class III.


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

I store mine in its case and throw that in a rocker box. I can get the parchment paper, aluminum foil, tongs and oven handle all in the box.


----------



## NWO Whiewater (Apr 27, 2011)

Obviously a drybox is the best place to keep cast iron, but if you don't have the space, its not the end of the world.

I have a big 14"er that comes on some large trips that doesn't fit in a my box (there's an easy joke in there somewhere). I've always just carried it in a padded (not waterproof) bag in the back of the boat

Sure, cast iron doesn't like to be in such a wet environment, and is prone to rust easily, but I've never had that problem. Probably because its being used, dried, and re-oiled every night


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

TriBri1 said:


> ... so I was looking at these, Dutch Oven Case, Outdoor Cookers & Grills, Gsi Outdoors | Campmor, just this morning thinking that would be a better option than finding another old towel.


I've been carrying a nested 10" and 12" in one of these for a while. 
Only problem is the cover is distorted by the tabs of the 12" DO putting stress on the zipper. 
Why GSI would design a case for a 12" DO that doesn't fit their 12" DO is beyond my comprehension. 
Last year I had a new zipper installed with a little extra material (cost more than the case) and that is working well now.


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

Mountain cork made these a few years ago. They were available in 10, 12, and 14". Big enough for a few accessories to be stuffed in the top.


----------



## billfish (Nov 22, 2009)

malloypc said:


> I've been carrying a nested 10" and 12" in one of these for a while.
> Only problem is the cover is distorted by the tabs of the 12" DO putting stress on the zipper.
> Why GSI would design a case for a 12" DO that doesn't fit their 12" DO is beyond my comprehension.
> Last year I had a new zipper installed with a little extra material (cost more than the case) and that is working well now.


I have the same set up and have been wondering how long the zipper will last for the same reason. I would like to get a 14" this year provided the 12 will nest in it. It wouldn't surprise me if it didn't being as they couldn't figure out how to size the 12" case.

If it works, I'm going to ask Jan at SNS make a custom padded case with a HD zipper and built in cam straps/buckles and D-rings so it can be strapped to my frame or hung off the pile somewhere. The GSI case has no attatchment points as well as having a lame zipper and being too small for their own dutch oven. Had I known, I would much rather have spent some extra money on something custom that not only does it's job better, but will last a lifetime.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I got a 14" dog food pan, drilled 4 holes in the lip and put some of those little chain link biners through each one. 
My cast iron DO sits perfectly and I run a strap through the biners and lid to keep it in place. 
I keep the whole thing in an old (less than waterproof) drybag. This setup protects other things from the feet of the DO while in transport and also provides a pan for coals.
For rust I use apple cider vinegar and a green scouring pad. I've resurrected a couple of cast iron pans with it. Works great.


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

See if you can find a 30mm rocket box, they are hard to find. They fit a 16 incher with the lid and all accesories.


----------

